# Searching for an internship



## AntAvrili (Jun 6, 2016)

Dear all,

I am currently a third year student at Universita' Cattolica del Sacre Cuore and in order to complete the course I am required to perform a 6 month internship starting in January 2017. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Anthony Avrili


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Are there any requirements as to the scope of internship? What is your major? What is your field of study? Surely your internship is expected to be in a related field, no?


----------

